# ECU PROGRAM



## vgarcia1965 (Jun 21, 2010)

HI, I HAVE A NISSAN MAXIMA 1992 AUTOMATIC japanese version and changed the ECU with a AMERICAN VERSION ECU . MY CAR IS ORIGINALLY JAPANESE AND IT DON'T HAVE oxygen sensor and need to reprogram the ECU with the Japanese version. Where i can buy the program for this version????? Please help in that case...................... Thanks so much for your cooperation


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

you can't buy a program to put on the ECU. It doesn't work that way.


----------

